# 23 liter carboys on Amazon



## Rocky (May 26, 2012)

Hey all, the 23 liter carboys are back on Amazon for $30 but they are temporarily out of stock. They will honor the price when they recieve a new shipment. Go to Amazon and search "23 liter carboy." Shipping is free. Good deal if you need them. Good luck.


----------



## Deezil (May 26, 2012)

Amazon must really love, or really hate us


----------



## ibglowin (May 26, 2012)

Great price either way!


----------



## roadpupp (May 26, 2012)

How convenient.

I have 2 kits waiting to start and no place to put them! Let's see how long it takes. Can't beat the price. Some guy on CL was selling used 23 liters for $33.


----------



## garymc (Jun 1, 2012)

I ordered 2. They said I'll receive them June 5.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 1, 2012)

33.95 is our everyday price we sell them at.


----------



## garymc (Jun 2, 2012)

That's a good price. If my local store sold them for that I wouldn't be buying online. But they charge $50.99. I buy everything else there, floor corker, corks, syphon, chemicals, yeast. But $20 a pop is too much savings to turn down.


----------



## garymc (Jun 5, 2012)

My 2 carboys arrived. One had the clinking sound of broken glass. They put them on the porch, ring the doorbell and run like hell.


----------



## jswordy (Jun 5, 2012)

Dangit ... missed it again.


----------



## roadpupp (Jun 5, 2012)

Mine arrived today at the office while I was out. Let's hope they are in one piece! Pretty fast delivery considering they were out of stock.


----------



## roadpupp (Jun 7, 2012)

Well one was a maraca! Bummer is that the tech says there are no more so they are just going to credit my account for the broken carboy and no need to send it back. An unscrupulous person could claim they were both broken and get a free carboy. 

Perhaps next time I will order 3 of I only want one.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 7, 2012)

It really is "carboy roulette" with Amazon it seems. I ordered 3 last Summer and all of them arrived in perfect shape. YMMV as they say!


----------



## BobF (Jun 7, 2012)

So far I've ordered 20 or so of these. All have arrived in perfect shape. The packaging for the first shipment was scant and there were a lot of complaints posted on Amazon. Subsequent shipments have been packed very well.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 7, 2012)

BobF said:


> So far I've ordered 20 or so of these. All have arrived in perfect shape. The packaging for the first shipment was scant and there were a lot of complaints posted on Amazon. Subsequent shipments have been packed very well.



I was the same way - 1st shipment had a broken one - but no issues since then.

Actually the last few i bought was from Doug - Brew and Wine Supply - just about the same price.


----------



## BobF (Jun 7, 2012)

If Doug would move closer to me, I'd buy a lot stuff from him. Whadda' ya' say, Doug? ;-)


----------



## UBB (Jun 8, 2012)

I've been searching/waiting for these to go on sale again. I'm in desperate need of a few due to poor planning on my part.


----------



## JoshDivino (Aug 19, 2012)

Yeah PLEASE post when it they go back up, I could really use a few at that price!


----------



## Miner (Sep 29, 2012)

JoshDivino said:


> Yeah PLEASE post when it they go back up, I could really use a few at that price!



I went to www.camelcamelcamel.com and made a price alert. I now get emailed when it drops to $30 or below. I also set up an alert for the 5 gallon carboy. Hope this helps.

Tim


----------



## Downwards (Sep 5, 2013)

Look at 3 gallon glass carboys on Amazon. $2.11 with 14 dollar shipping. I got 3.


----------



## GreginND (Sep 5, 2013)

WOW, that's not bad. I ordered 5 of them.


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Sep 5, 2013)

I saw them. Not bad at all.


----------



## Crown_King_Robb (Sep 5, 2013)

Got 4 of them. thanks for the Tip !

I think these will be a good size to help with experimentation.


----------



## dralarms (Sep 5, 2013)

I got 5. At 13.00 shipped its a steal.


----------



## pjd (Sep 5, 2013)

Dang it, I really wish I had not seen this! before I came to my senses, I bought 6 of them, YIKES what do I tell my wife? One of my carboys had a litter? Maybe she won't notice!


----------



## big-al (Sep 5, 2013)

Do you have a link to these carboys


----------



## Deezil (Sep 5, 2013)

I almost bought 4, but... I must... Stay.... On.... Budget


----------



## cmason1957 (Sep 5, 2013)

Try this for a link to it.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0064O8Y86/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## WI_Wino (Sep 5, 2013)

Deezil said:


> I almost bought 4, but... I must... Stay.... On.... Budget



Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 5, 2013)

Sale is over!


----------



## dralarms (Sep 5, 2013)

My order was canceled. Buggers


----------



## Downwards (Sep 5, 2013)

Mind was cancelled too. I'll bet this was a mistake.


----------



## Crown_King_Robb (Sep 6, 2013)

My order canceled too. Lame.


----------



## chitownwine (Sep 6, 2013)

Canceled too. Back to 24 bucks, they were not out of stock just took them a day to realize they listed them wayyy under price. Figured they would at least honor the ones that have been placed though since there mistake.


----------



## GreginND (Sep 6, 2013)

Did anyone get an order through without it being canceled? 

The company is lying. They are most certainly not out if stock.


----------



## Downwards (Sep 6, 2013)

No way is that the real issue. Their response to me- "Tom, these discounted carboys sold very fast and we simply ran out before another supply/order could come in."

If this was true, surely they would have let me know they'd honor the price later.


----------



## Julie (Sep 7, 2013)

Do they have a raincheck policy? And one of you should ask why they will not honor your order since it was made while the sale was still on.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 7, 2013)

Julie, what was the deal you got a few years ago on the press? What size was that?


----------



## GreginND (Sep 7, 2013)

It is kind of sad. If they would have been honest and say they made a mistake with the price I wouldn't think twice. Canceling my order and being dishonest about why puts a very bad taste in my mouth. I'll never order from them in the future. Not the way to do business.


----------



## Julie (Sep 7, 2013)

16 quart capacity and they are now selling for $280


----------



## Downwards (Sep 7, 2013)

GreginND said:


> It is kind of sad. If they would have been honest and say they made a mistake with the price I wouldn't think twice. Canceling my order and being dishonest about why puts a very bad taste in my mouth. I'll never order from them in the future. Not the way to do business.



This exactly. It's the very reason why my first email to them asked, "Can you tell me more about what happened with my order?" or something to that extent. Basically if they had been honest and said, "I totally goofed, we can't really afford to sell them for that" I would have understood and left it alone. No reason to be dishonest. 

What could have been the difference between a discount 3 gallon carboy and the full price ones they are currently selling? I've seen lots of 3 gallon carboys, they are identical. And they don't have a sell by date that would make these twelve cheaper than the rest. Total monkey business.


----------



## Downwards (Sep 7, 2013)

New response. I asked if they would honor the price anyway (raincheck) and was told the following: 
"Sorry, these were "seconds" with defects and somebody local came in and bought everything we had and we do not know the next time we will see these again, but when we do we will put them on Amazon."

Did anybody notice any verbiage on the ad about any faults in these carboys?


----------



## pjd (Sep 7, 2013)

Mine were cancelled and when I emailed them the following message:

"I hope you plan on issuing rain checks to all ofthe pissed off wine makers that you cancelled thier orders! You are gettingvery bad press at winemakingtalk.com and you have a chance to make it right andmaybe not lose all of us permanently!"

I received the following response:


"This was alimited supply of "seconds" at this price... Someone came into ourwarehouse and bought everything we had in stock before you placed yourorder and before we could remove them from Amazon.



Michelle"

My opinion, they screwed up and don't want to deal with it.


----------



## Downwards (Sep 7, 2013)

Also it wasn't a matter of "before we could remove the ad" since there are 7 hours between when I noticed them and ordered, and when the last person here did.


----------



## Downwards (Sep 7, 2013)

You should all report this to Amazon as I'm going to. I don't know if it's against their practices or not, but they keep copies of all correspondence between us and this company via their site. I think they should read them. 

Otherwise, just remember the name, "Winemaker's Depot".


----------



## pjd (Sep 7, 2013)

They have changed their story now. This is the latest email I received:

"What, that we ran out of a special order saleitem??? It happens every where, every day... "

They special ordered seconds so they could sell them at $2.11 each! Now I have heard it all!


----------



## Downwards (Sep 7, 2013)

Also nonsense. If you have a number of something, you can make your ad show "12 left" or whatnot and you can't possibly over sell.. More BS.


----------



## Crown_King_Robb (Sep 8, 2013)

Horse feathers.

We should send these inconsistent respones to amazon. Factory seconds is phony baloney.

Wine makers depot, I will not forget you.


----------



## Downwards (Sep 8, 2013)

So it turns out Amazon doesn't do anything about 3rd party sellers. They can as a last resort intervene only if sellers actually owe you money, or you want to return product- neither of which applies to anyone here. 
Ultimately their system of many shops works because people give feedback to the sellers similar to Ebay, and so I would recommend everyone do the same. Winemakers depot needs your feedback, lol.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/browse.html?ie=UTF8&marketplaceID=ATVPDKIKX0DER&me=A34CJOU4NJIHYU


----------

